# AirFlow SS Salter Electric Conversion



## Moonlighter (Mar 31, 2008)

Well after a ton of reading and research and asking questions I have finally completed the conversion of my AirFlow SS Vbox. First off I had to buy a pair of salters to get this one, the other vbox was a Western steel box with a bad motor and rusted out. The motor on the SS was junk from them having left salt packed into every nook and cranny of it, so it got scraped along with the western box and motor. Those pics will be included too lol, I replaced every bearing that it took, along with a new gear box (they cut the old one off and lost it) new chains, sprockets, electric motor, continuous duty solenoid, heavy gauge wire, auto battery, battery box, and an old school on off switch from a old table saw that has a removable switch for safety. I also got a canvas tarp that is water proof, and wired a rotating amber light to go on when the salter is in use. All in all a total of $1400.00 invested for a brand new Electric SS Vbox salter, I am extremely happy with the results! Thanks so much to all the guys who helped along the way posting pictures and answering questions. Thumbs Up:salute: Now it's time to play in the snow and ice payup.

3/4 hp electric motor, 56c base, 5/8" motor shaft.
60 tooth #40 sprocket 1" top gear box
12 tooth #40 sprocket 5/8" motor
16 tooth #40 sprocket 1" lower gear box (may go larger if I don't like the how far it throws the salt.)
24 tooth #40 sprocket 1" spinner shaft
10 foot #40 roller chain
A few things that tripped the project up for a minute, I had to cut the motor plate down by four inches at least, to make enough room for the 60 tooth sprocket. I wired the motor to be triggered through the solenoid, so that if anything went wrong the solenoid would fail before anything else gets damaged. Any questions or comments let me know.


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

Looks good Thumbs Up I have done (6) of these conversions and I run a 1hp electric motor but have found out I needed to run another motor for the spinner this new setup is sweet pm me and I will send some pics


----------



## Moonlighter (Mar 31, 2008)

One last little tweak to cover the exhaust and front air damn holes to keep all the moisture out, I ended up using an old rubber deflector for the materials. After it rained then turned to snow I found a little too much moisture on my motor plate and solenoid so one more quick picture and I am ready to roll.Thumbs Up:redbouncepayup


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

Spray that motor and chain with fluid film you need it


----------



## Moonlighter (Mar 31, 2008)

I have since the pictures were taken Dan, I love that stuff. If franks red hot hadn't taken the slogan I believe Fluid Film would have it "I put that s**t on everything" LOL


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Love the idea, has anyone done this with western gas spreaders ? Did you use the same cab controller ?


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

Marek;1364387 said:


> Love the idea, has anyone done this with western gas spreaders ? Did you use the same cab controller ?


Can be done on any V box brand gas motor, all you need is the right elcetrical knowledge
and a couple toggle switches


----------



## Moonlighter (Mar 31, 2008)

Marek;1364387 said:


> Love the idea, has anyone done this with western gas spreaders ? Did you use the same cab controller ?


I have seen many people do this with a variety of brands. If you do the conversion there is no need for the cab controller, just an on/off toggle switch as Dan stated, I ended up selling mine to a buddy who still runs all gassers.


----------



## Moonlighter (Mar 31, 2008)

First run last night with the new setup, and I am very proud to say it is a beautiful thing, worked like a charm and I have really good control just switching on and off. I am sold on electric, no more gassers in my future!


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

Moonlighter;1383821 said:


> First run last night with the new setup, and I am very proud to say it is a beautiful thing, worked like a charm and I have really good control just switching on and off. I am sold on electric, no more gassers in my future!


Told you would like the electric I have done 6 units and never go to gas again


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

We're on number three converting Western Gas V boxes to electirc.


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

i am thinking about making the switch, where did you get the motors from and how about keeping the battery charged


----------



## Moonlighter (Mar 31, 2008)

sbg4024;1386057 said:


> i am thinking about making the switch, where did you get the motors from and how about keeping the battery charged


The motor I got was on Ebay for 305 + free S/H & a one year warranty, my battery is trickled charged from the alternator on the truck, I ran a wire from where the 14 volts get pumped back to the battery, but before it reaches the main battery, back to the salter battery, now any time the truck is running the battery is getting charged and is always at full power and ready to rock. I can snap a pic, I am a bit tired this morning lol, hope this helps.


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

thanks for the info


----------



## Snow commander (Feb 24, 2004)

I too am thinking of making the switch. My gas motor is 14 yrs old and runs ok but the salt has taken a toll on it. The block is corroded so bad that lugs that bolt it down are falling off, and the sheet metal is just about gone. My concern is I do both parking lots and driveways and without being able to control the speed how do people control the spread width?


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

Snow commander;1562780 said:


> I too am thinking of making the switch. My gas motor is 14 yrs old and runs ok but the salt has taken a toll on it. The block is corroded so bad that lugs that bolt it down are falling off, and the sheet metal is just about gone. My concern is I do both parking lots and driveways and without being able to control the speed how do people control the spread width?


With a dial just like ona tail gate spreader


----------



## Snow commander (Feb 24, 2004)

4700dan;1562830 said:


> With a dial just like ona tail gate spreader


the conversions I have seen are not variable speed just on and off. I looked for speed controllers but have not found one rated for the high amps that a 1 hp motor would draw


----------



## Snow commander (Feb 24, 2004)

4700dan;1562830 said:


> With a dial just like ona tail gate spreader


the conversions I have seen are not variable speed just on and off. I looked for speed controllers but have not found one rated for the high amps that a 1 hp motor would draw


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

Snow commander;1562879 said:


> the conversions I have seen are not variable speed just on and off. I looked for speed controllers but have not found one rated for the high amps that a 1 hp motor would draw


You will need 2 motors the 1hp motor you will no slow down


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

4700dan;1562888 said:


> You will need 2 motors the 1hp motor you will no slow down


PM me your number an I can help you


----------

